

Facebook Vs. Startups - posssiblyit

Hi guys,<p>I've been following news on ycombinator for sometime the crowd on here is quite intelligent so I had something that I would like everyones opinion on.<p>Is it still possible for a social network startup to make an entry in to facebooks realm? (I always believe that it is not possible for one company to completely monopolize a business) I refer to facebook realm as a universal social network type thing rather than other websites like badoo, myspace (current state), hi5 etc...<p>If so what would you imagine this social network being able to do and how it should look like, what strategies should use, image and ideal people behind it (major tech guys, university students etc... to get the attention required)<p>Many people are going to say it's not possible, but let's assume it is even for those people who don't believe in it being so.<p>Everyone promote this thread, let's get everyones feedback so we can all benefit from the information, I appreciate your responses.
======
posssiblyit
This is the technology industry which means that you can't stand around for a
long period of time without expecting or preparing for another entry. There
are other startups coming in the scene addressing this issue of "privacy" and
"open source" etc... With time Google and Microsoft will follow as well as VCs
looking for potential candidates... MySpace could have re-designed their
interface and added relevant features to stay competitive rather than
switching their focus which was their main down turn. Ex. Microsoft buys yahoo
to compete with google... no success.. Microsoft creates bing (sort of like a
copy of google) and takes a good share of the market.

Facebook "basically" gave users what myspace and friendster had + some more in
a very nice and easy to use format (even though both companies had largely
taken over the market based on our expectations at the time - p.s.
expectations change). Is that what a startup can do in this area to
potentially "viral" and gain AT THE LEAST 100,000 members? Ex. StudioVZ,
Chinese facebook copy etc...

Expectations of a market take over can now be defined as 500 mill members and
in 2004 and on myspace was considered at the top of its game etc... you guys
probably see what im getting at. But 2004 and now is a huge difference with
access to computers, technology and cell phones being extremely convenient so
is 500 mill a REALLY BIG NUMBER or Can it get even BIGGER in the future?

------
egiva
No takers yet on your question?

If you're starting from scratch, the cards are stacked against you - why spend
your time and resources competing in a saturated market? It would be far
better to focus on another product idea, and that's probably the best advice
you'll get.

Not to be a pessimist though - a truly unique idea that will compete with
Facebook will improve access, or improve content. They probably have you
beaten on access and can outspend just about anyone, so you'll have to focus
on content by choosing a small sub-section of society, and making a very
tailored product that appeals to them.

Random examples: a product that appeals just to Subway store owners, or
something just for rodeo clowns. What about a companion product for the One
Laptop Per Child project directed at markets where Facebook is less developed?
Pen + Paper + Imagination = good ideas.

------
iamdave
I think it's possible. They'd be facing a very uphill battle to get enough
market penetration on a one-to-many level; meaning: it's not enough to get
someone to sign up to your new social network. You need to get their friends
too.

------
posssiblyit
any thoughts?

